
Ask HN: How are Apple chips more efficient? - ryeguy_24
How exactly would Apple&#x27;s custom chips be better for Macs than Intels&#x2F;others.  Have they optimized the CPU instruction set for Mac needs?  Any help in better understanding this would be really appreciated.
======
mikst
Apple due to it's market positioning has to put the most powerful cpu
available. They weren't able to cool it though, so it was constantly throttled
down, which is inefficient because you have to pay for the whole thing while
you can only use 70% of it.

Now they put weaker chip but it can be utilized to its full capacity, so
essentially at the cost of capital expenses, they significantly cut per laptop
expenditure. Also internalizing more r&d helps with taxes.

I don't know whether potential instructions set optimization will yield that
much, because Mac needs aren't really different; maybe they will focus on
battery life more then other laptop manufacturers, which they historically
did, who knows.

------
runjake
Better performance-per-watt.

------
samfisher83
Massive L2 cache size.

